# Spot the Panzer



## Rudi (11/11/14)

Me bored at work on the 36 class locomotive... How I love nightshift

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (2/12/14)

Ready for the day's work... and what a day it was!!


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Ah, you have Amps and Volts in there too! And BOGIES....what are those?


----------



## Rudi (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, you have Amps and Volts in there too! And BOGIES....what are those?


Lol yep  this is a 18E electric locomotive.. it basicaly has 4 traction motors driving 4 wheel sets and its paired into 2 bogies... so a bogie would have 2 traction motors conected with 2 wheel sets.. those guages show me the amps im pulling when in motion and the volts the traction motors are getting when im in a series/paralell or rheostatic motion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (2/12/14)

Oh and speaking of volts and amps... this locomotive is running on 3000 volts DC... max current draw on the bogies according to the meter is 600 amps.. 1 of these locomotives pull about 700 tons of load.. heavyest 1 locomotive can pull on a level surface is about 3250 tons..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (2/12/14)

This is what they look and sound like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Rudi said:


> This is what they look and sound like



Nostalgic....nothing as soothing as the sound of the wheels on the rails.


----------



## Rudi (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> Nostalgic....nothing as soothing as the sound of the wheels on the rails.


lol work with them daily.... not so soothing...but im still loving it!!


----------

